# Hi Everybody! Newpie needs your help.



## randyguo11 (May 10, 2005)

I have 93 Maxima with single cam. 100k miles.
It was failed on air care inspection last week. NOx is too high.
I don't know what the problem cause this. 
I even don't know where are these EGR,O2 sensor located. 
Pls help to analysis.
Thanks, Randy


----------

